# UK gear



## lseactuary (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone here in the UK here who had purchased gear from a UK website (or something else)? 
Which websites are legit?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2014)

ever heard of tillacle labs...their world wide


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 18, 2014)

This is not a source board or a source check board 

And Tillacle is the shizit !!!best bang for your buck


----------



## KennyP (Jun 18, 2014)

Where's TrinJuice at to tear this guy a new ass? Iseactuary i believe you made a big mistake asking that question my friend! Trust me, I KNOW!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 18, 2014)

Last I checked Kenny, Texas is not in the uk. Neither is Jersey. His question was directed to people who live in the uk. No one is tearing anybody a new ass.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 18, 2014)

Last I checked Kenny, Texas is not in the uk. Neither is Jersey. His question was directed to people who live in the uk. No one is tearing anybody a new ass. OP web links are no allowed in here. FYI


----------



## Yaya (Jun 18, 2014)

I heard of a new UK lab named "heymatelabs" ...I don't know the website but I heard they have great illegal steroids


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2014)

heymatelabs got nothing on tillacle


----------



## goodfella (Jun 18, 2014)

BWhahahaha!


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 18, 2014)

You know being on a gram of tren you'd think I'd be aggressive but I"ll just leave OP some words of wisdom;
The ultimate oxymoron is getting a blowjob from a chick that's unemployed. ...let that sink in


----------



## KennyP (Jun 18, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Last I checked Kenny, Texas is not in the uk. Neither is Jersey. His question was directed to people who live in the uk. No one is tearing anybody a new ass. OP web links are no allowed in here. FYI



I was only kidding around Seeker......Geez!!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 18, 2014)

kennyp said:


> i was only kidding around seeker......geez!!



lol!!!!.....


----------

